# MAC - Charming Garnet: Glamour Basics Kit Swatches- Nov 08 (Holiday MAC Store Excl.)



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2008)

Place all your *Charming Garnet: Glamour Basics Kit * swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Charming Garnet: Glamour Basics Kit discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Charming Garnet: Glamour Basics Kit colour story thread.*


----------



## caramel_geek (Oct 23, 2008)

Everything is under indoor lighting

Belightful






swatched on tissue paper (sorry about the lighting) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Left: heavily swatched
Right: swatched using a #217 (applied twice)





HTH!


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Dec 2, 2008)

With and without flash:


 





 

 



Bag:





On NC25/30 skin:




Hope that helps!


----------

